# Had an impromptu rodeo



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a billy that will kill kids. Wife says a doe is in labor so I round him up with relative ease and put him in a separate pen. Shortly after I watched the doe have her twins. They get up and I go in for dinner and leave them to bond. The forecast is cold and rain so I made the decision to round them up and put them in shelter. Typically I leave them be but her last set either died from the billy or the cold rainstorm at 2 days old.

I have a very rudimentary barely function system for the goats. I don't handle the goats in the daily fashion I take care of my cattle so the goats are half tame livestock. I prepare the area and put the kids (bucklings btw) in and go back for the doe. Figured wife and I could push her in, nope the damn goat wouldn't go.

It was was now dark, I grab my rope and chased that doe in the 3/4 acre pen... on foot! Running at breakneck speed over uneven terrain after a 50 lb goat holding rope in both hands along with a flashlight.... it takes some skill.... and a lot of endurance. I was missing on account she was running so close to the fence that the rope was deflecting off the fence. I tried heeling, heading, and cussing her to damnation. I never let up and kept running her down. Finally after about 20 minutes of running... and 7 misses... I roped her.

PITA!


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I had a Nigerian Dwarf Buck that could jump a four foot fence. I thought that was pretty high for a 20" tall goat. Had to add a foot to the fence around his pen. Those kids are really cute, but they are a lot of work. The goats started out as my sons 4H project, but after the divorce I had to take care of them by myself, so I got rid of all them. I don't miss them one bit.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

And we do this crap because we like it! No wonder everybody thinks farmers are nuts... lol

I actually can't describe the pull to farming. It's just a pull - a need - a want - for doing this. We're all out of our minds...lol


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

See what happen was I bought sheep to raise to eat. My wife couldn't bear me processing them because she got so attached to them. To shorten the long story, we had 2 ewes remaining. One was a bottle lamb, she had a deformity and died naturally. Wife wanted a companion for the remaining one, I was going to sell it. Guess who won? You got it. My neighbor had a herd of goats he was unloading so I traded some hamburger for a goat. Well that doe was bred and we had babies... You can see where this is going. I never got any mutton!

I ought to regale the story about an abandoned kitten. You can guess where that's going....


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Ox76 said:


> And we do this crap because we like it! No wonder everybody thinks farmers are nuts... lol
> 
> I actually can't describe the pull to farming. It's just a pull - a need - a want - for doing this. We're all out of our minds...lol


There is a satisfaction of roping but to do it in the dark and not sure if you're on until you feel the tug... that's elation.


----------

